

Microsoft, the Chairman of the Board of Firm Behind Heartbleed - cientifico
http://techrights.org/2014/04/08/howard-schmidt-codenomicon/

======
tzs
Flagged. Boycott Novell is not a reliable source for anything. They think
pretty much everything is a Microsoft conspiracy or a Bill Gates conspiracy.
Here are some of their claims. Bill Gates controls PBS, the BBC, and most
major newspapers. Also the medical journal The Lancet. Gates' work in Africa
is part of a plan to commit genocide there to clear the way for Western
recolonization. "Teach for America" is a secret Gates front out to destroy the
teaching profession, presumably to clear the way for Gates (who they identify
as the de facto Minister of Education in the US due to his control over the
Obama administration) to take over the schools.

------
cmsj
Roy is pretty intense in his articles, he still acts like it's 10 years ago
any Microsoft is to be feared.

~~~
rbanffy
Microsoft is still a powerful entity. Considering how irresponsibly this
vulnerability was disclosed, I would not completely discard the relationship.

I am not downplaying Heartbleed's severity: everyone, everywhere, should
change every passwords they care about used in the last couple years and this
is the kind of recommendation you want to be spread far and wide, but
spreading it before major distros have had a chance to offer patches caused a
lot more trouble than it should have caused.

------
vesinisa
Sounds like a pretty wild conspiracy theory.

